# Mixing reds and rohms



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

ok my local pet store has a 180 piranha display with 7 reds and 1 rohm. they never fight or have any problems. the only time they had a prob was when they put a gold in the tank. Do people mix reds and rohms often. more importantly is it safe for the fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never heard of it. It just doesn't seem like it will go peaceful forever, but I could be wrong. What length are they? Seems like Pygos would quickly outgrow a Serra like that and pick on it or kill it.
~Taylor~


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

the red range from 6-10 inches, and the rohm is about 7 theyve had them together for a year and a half


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

hmm thats funny never herd of that before but i guess its possible if well fed but i think that it will create a problem in the future


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

the are all very calm fish. it amazes the hell out of me. the tank itself is amazing, perfect decor and the rohm just makes it stick out even more. i love goin there to feed them. my friend works there ind ive come to know the bosses pretty well so they dont care if i fiddle with the tanks


----------



## kixx (Apr 29, 2005)

can you get a picture? the tank sounds awsome


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah ill try and get there either today or tomarrow


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what pet shop is this at? i too am from long island and i cant find them around here


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

Aquarium Adventure glenn cove rd, they dont sell them they are strickly for show. i tried getting the rohm and the golf they have in the back room

Hey tc3 your intrested in and reds by chance, i have 5 for sale


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

do you know anywhere an long island that sells piranhas? and no sorry i'm not lokking for reds


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

nope, i go to a wherehouse in jersey


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

the only thing i could do for you now, because im broke is trade you a red oscar, a red bellied pacu, and a channel cat for them, im sorry thats the only thing i can think of


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

naa im tryin to make tank space, i got a 3o set waiting for a gold or a black


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what town do you live in? and how big are they?


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

i live in merrick, they are 1-1.5 inches am asking 10$ each ,all are healthy there are a total of 5


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

FishStix said:


> i live in merrick, they are 1-1.5 inches am asking 10$ each ,all are healthy there are a total of 5
> [snapback]1070259[/snapback]​


im movin my room into my den where my tankis in a week or two, and when i do it im gunna have to move my tank. mayb if you still have them for sale then i'll get in touch with you again about them


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

o yea and by the way i live in baldwin, its right next to freeport and uniondale if you dont know where that is


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont think they are goin anywhere yet. thats awesome im always in baldwin. just let me know when your ready


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

just curious, where'd you get them from? and why are you selling them soo soon at onlt 1-2 inches?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

TC3 dont think u will get them anyplace in LI NY needs a permit to buy, own and sell. just take a hike down to jersey and stop into pedros @ aquascape


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

This is what I have to say about rhoms and reds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> This is what I have to say about rhoms and reds
> [snapback]1070694[/snapback]​


Is that your tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> o yea and by the way i live in baldwin, its right next to freeport and uniondale if you dont know where that is
> [snapback]1070282[/snapback]​


I lived at 619 Beech street for 3 years.. near Plaza elementary.. you near that? (would love to go visit again sometime)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> This is what I have to say about rhoms and reds
> [snapback]1070694[/snapback]​


And this is what I have to say about Reds and Rhom..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

And no they *"DO NOT"* mix...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > o yea and by the way i live in baldwin, its right next to freeport and uniondale if you dont know where that is
> ...


yea isnt that off of seman ave. or grand ave., i live on edward st. right off of grand ave.


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

View attachment 65700
View attachment 65701


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

that is a sweet set up...


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah its awesome, i want that rohm. today the guys said i could take the gold piranha he has in the back for 69$


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

what other piranhas do they have there? i gotta go check this tank out


----------



## FishStix (Apr 11, 2005)

thats it, none are for sale its all show. the gold might fall migh "die" and be put in a bag outside for trash, conviently. nobody is sopposed to know about the gold so if you go too see the place dont ask


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

We have a nice big tank display like that at my work. But there's discus in it, not piranhas... And of course the fauna is different. There's also different types of tetras in it... I guess the discus pay for their space a bit better than the piranhas would.

Very cool pic.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I have to say about rhoms and reds
> ...


My rhom was just put in this tank so is very scared and I just tried it out for 15 minutes. And my red tank is overstocked as it is so worse case scenario I would have been done 1 red.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

you know.. that rhom pic is really nice..
you should enter it into POTM!

crop it more horizontal, to cut the reflection out, and you got my vote!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

^^^^ what he said


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

The rhom will pick those reds off one by one


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Dragster said:


> The rhom will pick those reds off one by one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have u seen it done?


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

No but rhoms are very clever.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I have to say about rhoms and reds
> ...


and this is what I have to say about rhoms and reds!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

FishStix said:


> View attachment 65700
> View attachment 65701
> 
> [snapback]1070930[/snapback]​


Does the rhom give the reds anyroom???Kind of looks like he owns about 75% of the tank..lol....


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

There are 3 Reds and 1 Peruvian Rhom in there! My tank.. well my old tank!


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Is this worth trying.I am in a spot where i MUST get down to one tank(125 gal).I have 3 now 4 reds in one and 2 blacks in there own tank.Could they be one happy family?Or must i give all up and just keep one black.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would probally give it a shot if you haev no other choice and just are gonna give them away. If you notice any problems, just take them out.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont hink it would last forevewr the rhom is much more aggressive than reds so i wold risk any of my piranhas


----------



## drakeskakes (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys,
Thought id pop in here....
I work in the store with that tank and pretty much take care of it.

The Reds and the Rhom do very well together, we've never had anything more than a minor flesh wound and either of them, it sorta goes both ways. They stay VERY VERY well fed, since every single customer that comes into the store asks to see them eat.

Theres a 11in Red in there who keps everything in check. The Rhom doens;t really own the tank, the reds are just very timid. They seem to not like the attention.

Incase you were wondering, those plants are java Fern lace which started out at about 2inch tall and in 9 months are like that, we needs to trim them back all the time. what can you expect under Metal Halides =)

The store is pretty sick, u guys should all come down.

If our Pirana wins POTM.
Anyone who comes into the store and mentions they are from PF.com , will get a free club membership. Which gives you 10% of everything in the store and 25% off all live stock.

We also CAN sell piranas, and we can get all sorts. We have a selling permit, but you must need a permit to buy, were pretty strict about it. A permit isn;t all to hard to get form the Wildlife association

Anyway, check the store out, my name is Neill and im there all the time.
The website is www.AquariumAdventure.com

Later.


----------

